#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Κατάσταση συμφωνητικών στο taxisnet

## Γιάννης.Χ.

Καλημέρα!

Υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός για την συμπλήρωση των συμφωνητικών στο taxisnet?

Να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις.

Για συμφωνητικά 4178 , τι βάζουμε στα:
α) Αριθμός συμφωνητικού (βάζουμε μηπως τον Α/Α του συστήματος αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ?)
β) Αντικείμενο συμφωνητικού (έχει διάφορες επιλογές, μήπως ειναι στα "Αλλη παροχή"?)
γ) Διάρκεια συμφωνητικού (απο - έως) , τι βάζουμε για τον 4178, δεν έχει κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα
δ) Ποσό συμφωνητικού (χωρίς το ΦΠΑ?)
ε) Μέχρι αρχές Απριλίου έχουμε χρόνο αποστολής?

Πρώτη φορά συμπληρώνω και στέλνω στην εφορία.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

α) Αυτός είναι ο α.α του συμφωνητικών σου. Ξεκινάς από το 1 για κάθε τρίμηνο.
Ο α.α του συστήματος αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ πρέπει να αναγράφεται στο συμφωνητικό.

β) "09 - Άλλη παροχή υπηρεσιών..."

γ) Για δηλώσεις του Ν.4178/13 βάλε από την ημερομηνία εγγραφής του συμφωνητικού μέχρι 08.02.2016 που λήγει η προθεσμία υποβολής. Εκτός εάν έχεις και στατική μελέτη οπότε πάει ακόμα μακρύτερα χρονικά. 
Οι χρόνοι πρέπει να αναγράφονται και στο συμφωνητικό.
Το πεδίο λήξης δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό!

δ) Στο έντυπο που κατέθετα μέχρι τώρα έβαζα αναλυτικά προ και μετά ΦΠΑ. Π.χ. 406,00+ΦΠΑ=500,00¤.
Νομίζω ότι πλέον πρέπει να βάζουμε το τελικό ποσό με τον ΦΠΑ, δηλαδή 500,00¤ στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα.

ε) Μέχρι  20 Απριλίου για το Α τρίμηνο του 2015.

Δες τα παρακάτω θα σου λύσουν όλες τις απορίες:
Οδηγίες
Συνήθεις Ερωτήσεις

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Πρέπει να τα πάμε και στην εφορία ή αρκεί αυτο?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## Xάρης

Ποτέ δεν απαιτούνταν να τα πάμε τα συμφωνητικά στην εφορία παρά μόνο τους πίνακες με τα στοιχεία τους.
Ό,τι δηλαδή και τώρα που κάνουμε την όλη διαδικασία ηλεκτρονικά.

Δυστυχώς, μερικές εφορίες (όχι όλες) ζητούσαν εκτός από τους πίνακες και τα ίδια τα συμφωνητικά.

Η Ζ' Θεσσαλονίκης στην οποία υπάγομαι, δεν τα ζητούσε στην αρχή εφαρμογής του νόμου αλλά μετά τα ήθελαν κι αυτά για να τα βάζουν σε μαύρες σακούλες και να γεμίζουν αποθήκες.

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Ok πληροφοριακά, ουτε η ΣΤ' θέλει να της πάμε κάτι.

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: 
όταν έχουμε στο ίδιο συμφωνητικό 2 εργοδότες , πως το συμπληρώνουμε στο taxis? Εχω μπερδευτεί λίγο εδώ, γιατι το κελί μπορεί μονο έναν εργοδότη.

μια απόδειξη έχω κόψει με τα 2 ονόματα.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν έχω καταθέσει κάποιο συμφωνητικό ακόμα ηλεκτρονικά.
Αν πάντως το σύστημα δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα καταχώρησης δύο εργοδοτών θα καταχωρούσα τα στοιχεία μόνο του ενός.
Σιγά μη διυλίσουμε κι άλλο τον κώνωπα.

----------

NIKOS_M, Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Σε περίπτωση διαφορετικής αμοιβής από τη νόμιμη (πχ. άδεια δόμησης, Ν.4178 κλπ.) είναι σαφής η υποχρέωση σύνταξης συμφωνητικού.


  Σε περίπτωση όμως που δεν βγάζουμε αμοιβή από το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ (πχ. αμοιβή τοπογραφικού για αγοραπωλησία, βεβαίωση αδόμητου, έκθεση πραγματογνωμοσύνης κλπ.), *δεν* έχουμε υποχρέωση σύνταξης συμφωνητικού και συνεπώς *δεν* υποβάλουμε τίποτα για αυτά στο taxisnet. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για αμοιβές από Δημόσιο, Δήμους, Κοινότητες, τράπεζες, οργανισμούς κλπ. Τα λέω σωστά;

----------


## asak

*Εσύ καλά τα λες, οι άλλοι δε μας τα λένε.
*
Δηλ. Σε περίπτωση αμοιβής ταυτόσημης με τη νόμιμη δεν υποχρεούμαστε. Και πως στο taxisnet  θα γνωρίζουν τι είναι νόμιμη, τι όχι και εμ πάσει περιπτώσει πως θα διασταυρώνονται τα στοιχεία με το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ. Πολύ *"προχώ"* αλλά και ταυτόχρονα πολύ *"παρώ"* τα βρίσκω όλα αυτά, γι αυτό και ο λόγος _οι άλλοι δε μας τα λένε καλά_.

----------

NIKOS_M

----------


## akalogero

Χάρη,
Εχω την εντύπωση πως πρέπει να κόψεις τόσες αποδείξεις όσες τα ΑΦΜ  (ένα σε κάθε απόδειξη) με το αναλογούν ποσόν που αφορά τον κάθε εργοδότη. Μία απόδειξη με πολλά ΑΦΜ δεν νοείται.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν έγραψα πουθενά ότι πρέπει να κόψουμε μία απόδειξη σε περισσότερα του ενός ΑΦΜ.
Για την ακρίβεια ο ΑΦΜ πρέπει να αναγράφεται μόνο στα τιμολόγια και όχι στις αποδείξεις.
Στις αποδείξεις υποχρεωτικό να αναγράφεται είναι μόνο το ονοματεπώνυμο και η διεύθυνση. Ούτε επάγγελμα, ούτε ΑΦΜ, ούτε ΔΟΥ.

Σε ένα συμφωνητικό οι αντισυμβαλλόμενοι μπορεί να είναι περισσότεροι των δύο.
Το πόσες αποδείξεις θα κοπούν είναι άλλο θέμα που δεν θίχτηκε στο παρόν θέμα.

----------

